# 3 seems like a combination of 2 and 9



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I don't use those words as a 9. WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN!?
> 
> I use: "Odd, fun, amusing, interesting, awesome, cool, weird, logical, makes sense, unusual, comfortable, sweet, duuuuuude"


Are you sure you're not a 7? That's basically the list of words for type 7s, with maybe a throw in of something else.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Are you sure you're not a 7? That's basically the list of words for type 7s, with maybe a throw in of something else.


I have 7 in my tritype, and I thought you'd identify that.

But, honestly, 9 fits my bad habits better. :kitteh:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I have 7 in my tritype, and I thought you'd identify that.
> 
> But, honestly, 9 fits my bad habits better. :kitteh:


People often confuse the 7's comfort seeking side with type 9 behaviour...just food for thought. But yeah, love tritypes!

"Can I be both?"

"Certainly!"


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@He's a Superhero!
correlations related to lexicon are _extremely_ inconsistent and require a great deal of scrutiny due to the large number of factors which can significantly impact it. that said,


> caring, appealing, heartfelt, giving, considerate, concerned, gracious, and empathetic


....only in the Sugar Coated Enneagram =)

real 2s are more likely to use words like awesome, epic, desire, hero, protect, love, destroy, triumph. note the grandiosity and the dichotomy of intimacy and aggression.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> they want acclaim, positions of prominence and respect like the 2, but the way they go about it tends to be much more inconspicuous (with the exception some more aggressive Social 3s and a few diva-ish Sx/So 3w2s) and share some of the more passionless, self-forgetting qualities of 9. unlike the more "praise me bitches!" attitude of Pride, Vanity does not always like excesses of attention and often veers in the opposite direction. in fact, I don't think Vanity is even related to arrogance at all as much as it is acceptance.
> 
> @_Animal_
> @_Naqsh_
> ...


2 and 9? Really? 3 seems more flashy and outgoing than either 2 or 9. 

I would say the charm of a 7, combined with the drive of a 8, the perfectionism of a 1, and the cleverness of a 5.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Hotes McGoats said:


> Next in line, your favorite food is a window to your core fears and your most used skype emote is all about your sociotype lmao. Of all the things to value when typing yourself or someone, repetition of specific words is barely one step above buzzfeed quizzes.
> 
> Sure, some 2s or Fe users might talk like Oprah, some 4s or Fi might dive down in the "crawling in my skiiiiin" lexicon and some 7s might be FUN FUN FUN LOOKING FORWaRD TO THE WEEEEKEND but that's hardly a fact. This is exactly what turns a perfectly reasonable and handy self exploration tool into a fucking joke. Lol.


preach!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> 2 and 9? Really? 3 seems more flashy and outgoing than either 2 or 9.


2 is FAR more flashy and outgoing than most 3s. they are your histrionic divas, grandiose conquerors, teen drama protagonists and charismatic figureheads



> I would say the charm of a 7, combined with the drive of a 8, the perfectionism of a 1, and the cleverness of a 5.


this; however, it not a terrible comparison


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 2 is FAR more flashy and outgoing than most 3s. they are your histrionic divas, grandiose conquerors, teen drama protagonists and charismatic figureheads.


lol wut. 

Maybe they have two as a wing of in their tritype, but... 

Wut.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

rhoynarqueen said:


> lol wut.
> Maybe they have two as a wing of in their tritype, but...
> Wut.


I thought it was crazy back when I studied the Riso and Hudson "Sugar Coated Enneagram" but I'm being totally serious.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 2 is FAR more flashy and outgoing than most 3s. they are your histrionic divas, grandiose conquerors, teen drama protagonists and charismatic figureheads
> 
> 
> this; however, it not a terrible comparison


But their motivations are to love and be loved. That's so not a 3. A 3 wants to be successful, they don't give two shits about being loved. In fact, success is their "love."


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Are you sure you're not a 7? That's basically the list of words for type 7s, with maybe a throw in of something else.


What would you say my word choice seems to imply about my enneatype? 

I have never seen this approach and am curious to see what the heck you get out of me. 

Common words used include: yeah, so, like, well, interesting, cool, shows, implies. 

My tumblrcloud says that my most commonly-typed words are: fuck, shit, fucking, people, person, school, time, feels, look, tell, actually, life, mean, and literally.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I thought it was crazy back when I studied the Riso and Hudson "Sugar Coated Enneagram" but I'm being totally serious.


I can see HPD being linked to E2, but figureheads and conquerors? Seems more gut types to me.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But their motivations are to love and be loved. That's so not a 3. A 3 wants to be successful, they don't give two shits about being loved. In fact, success is their "love."


Last I checked, a desire for love/value (and shame/sadness for not being worthy of it) is what the heart center is all about. 

From an old thread on triad themes:


> *Heart (feeling) - 2,3,4
> World Doesn't Love ---> ashamed of unlovableness, develops image to attract love
> 2 - not enough love to go around, pride in "creating" and giving love
> 3 - not worthy of love, achieve & become worthy, vanity is self-love to make up for lack of love
> 4 - not significant enough to be loved, lacking some basic thing others have, create meaningful identity to attract love via savior*



The idea, I think, is that Threes focus on being successful - under the notion that that success will make them worthy of love.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> Last I checked, a desire for love/value (and shame/sadness for not being worthy of it) is what the heart center is all about.
> 
> From an old thread on triad themes:
> 
> The idea, I think, is that Threes focus on being successful - under the notion that that success will make them worthy of love.


Yeah, but I still don't buy the whole 2/9 thing.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But their motivations are to love and be loved. That's so not a 3. A 3 wants to be successful, they don't give two shits about being loved. In fact, success is their "love."


1) people who want to be loved are usually flashy as hell
2) all heart types have a basic desire for love. though, with the 2, it's more "I want to be desired", as opposed to the 3 who is like "I want to be admired and accepted"


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

rhoynarqueen said:


> I can see HPD being linked to E2, but figureheads and conquerors? Seems more gut types to me.


well, Social 2 specifically is more the conqueror and charismatic figurehead (though not exclusively, plenty of 8s, Sexual 1s and 7w8s in said positions). Social 2 is the more adult 2 who exudes more authority and gravitas than the other subtypes. some examples include Alexander the Great, Cleopatra, Oprah Winfrey, Eva Peron and Julius Caesar (Naranjo types Napoleon as a Social 2. imo, he is an 8)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 1) people who want to be loved are usually flashy as hell
> 2) all heart types have a basic desire for love. though, with the 2, it's more "I want to be desired", as opposed to the 3 who is like "I want to be admired and accepted"



I just don't see 2 as being the same as 3. If they were, there wouldn't need to be a 3.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I just don't see 2 as being the same as 3. If they were, there wouldn't need to be a 3.


you're over-thinking my point. each of the points on the Enneagram is distinct and stands on its own, but my point is: "if you combined traits of 2 and 9, you would get something similar to a 3"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you're over-thinking my point. each of the points on the Enneagram is distinct and stands on its own, but my point is: "if you combined traits of 2 and 9, you would get something similar to a 3"


I still think 7-8-1-5 is closer.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

rhoynarqueen said:


> What would you say my word choice seems to imply about my enneatype?
> 
> I have never seen this approach and am curious to see what the heck you get out of me.
> 
> ...


Slight 7 reading so far, but it's a little more complicated than that, which I probably should have explained earlier. The simplest way to do this is to list words that you would use to describe yourself and your behavior. Also what big words are you most likely to use in normal everyday conversations? We all use the small words, tho some of them are more commonly used by certain types as well - such as "fun".


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, Social 2 specifically is more the conqueror and charismatic figurehead (though not exclusively, plenty of 8s, Sexual 1s and 7w8s in said positions). Social 2 is the more adult 2 who exudes more authority and gravitas than the other subtypes. some examples include Alexander the Great, Cleopatra, Oprah Winfrey, Eva Peron and Julius Caesar (Naranjo types Napoleon as a Social 2. imo, he is an 8)


Caesar I can see, as with Evita. I don't know that much about Alexander the Great. Napoleon was definitely an 8, probably an 8w7. 

How is Oprah a figurehead or a conqueror? She's a talk show host who appeals mostly to middle-aged women and metrosexual men. Yes, she's rich and influential. But she's not even all that flamboyant or that much of a diva. She's not Queen Latifah or Beyoncé.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

rhoynarqueen said:


> Caesar I can see, as with Evita. I don't know that much about Alexander the Great. Napoleon was definitely an 8, probably an 8w7.
> How is Oprah a figurehead or a conqueror? She's a talk show host who appeals mostly to middle-aged women and metrosexual men. Yes, she's rich and influential. But she's not even all that flamboyant or that much of a diva. She's not Queen Latifah or Beyoncé.


the flamboyant diva 2 is more the Sexual 2. Oprah isn't a conqueror, no, but she has risen to a level of high status and prominence in typical Social 2 fashion.


----------



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the flamboyant diva 2 is more the Sexual 2. Oprah isn't a conqueror, no, but she has risen to a level of high status and prominence in typical Social 2 fashion.


Oh, I know. I see her as a 2 for sure. But- she's not any of the things that you mentioned in that post. She's... Oprah. 

Edit: She's charismatic, yes, definitely. But, she's not a figurehead. She's a media personality, and does appear to be genuine. 

Off-topic: I have a friend (who is a 20-year-old male who claims to be straight) who has devoted his life to Oprah and has a dream of working for Harpo. He has met her and had lunch with her and is now president of what I can only describe as the "Oprah Youth" fanclub. They tweet each other regularly, and she got him an internship at NBC. Kid's going places... All because of Twitter spam.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

For me, 3s looks more self-obsessed than 2s and 9s combined.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> For me, 3s looks more self-obsessed than 2s and 9s combined.


2s are, on average, more self indulgent than 3s. 3s are focused on performance, but they are seldom blatantly egotistical in the manner a 2, 7 or 8 might be. in my experience, when someone is talking about a "self-obsessed 3", they are usually talking about one of these three types (or perhaps a Sexual 4).


----------



## fasc (Jun 23, 2014)

What about Sexual 3.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I still think 7-8-1-5 is closer.


 lol, this is basically "three is like all the types combined minus the types in their wings and dis/integration". It _sounds_ like this should be true. I wonder if 9 is like 4-5-7-2 and 6 is like 1-2-8-4.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

cir said:


> lol, this is basically "three is like all the types combined minus the types in their wings and dis/integration". It _sounds_ like this should be true. I wonder if 9 is like 4-5-7-2 and 6 is like 1-2-8-4.


I though Nine is the type that's supposed to have traits of every other type - including wings and connection lines?

Or maybe it's an attachment triad/inner triangle/whatever thing?


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> I though Nine is the type that's supposed to have traits of every other type - including wings and connection lines?


 Yes. Neither what you are proposing or what I am saying is mutually exclusive.



> Or maybe it's an attachment triad/inner triangle/whatever thing?


 Sure! There's probably a set of answers on every level.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

cir said:


> lol, this is basically "three is like all the types combined minus the types in their wings and dis/integration". It _sounds_ like this should be true. I wonder if 9 is like 4-5-7-2 and 6 is like 1-2-8-4.


 Oh!

3 (id, competency) is like ~= 7 (id) + 8 (id) + 1 (competency) + 5 (competency)

6 (superego, reactive) is like ~= 1 (superego) + 2 (superego) + 8 (reactive) + 4 (reactive)

9 (ego, positive-outlook) is like ~= 4 (ego) + 5 (ego) + 7 (positive-outlook) + 2 (positive-outlook)


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> But what's your heart centre?
> 
> I don't have "kill" in the list of the 8's lexicon, but I can see how they may say that a fair amount, lol! Perfect is a word used a lot by ones.
> 
> Type 6's lexicon is like this: "loyal, dedicated, dutiful, compliant, responsible (this one is shared with 1's lexicon), curious, inquisitive, skeptical, the devil's advocate, reliable, provocative, rebellious (Those last two being more for the CP variant)."


I guess I'm not a six then.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Arya said:


> I guess I'm not a six then.


If you were to describe yourself would you instinctively go for those words in the lexicon? Also, we have to take into account that we all use lexicon of all our types in our tritypes as well as wings. In the end we all use the words within our lifetime no matter what type we are, but it's about the likelihood of using the words - how often - and which words we use for ourselves.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Threes do have a 9-connection. But 4s can also be very hidden--in fact the entire image center is one of masking inner shame but that doesn't have to necessitate a mask of "Worship me bitchez". For _most_ healthy-to-average people, I'd wager, it does not. The most obscenely self-promoting 3 I've ever met didn't even have that attitude. It's more like being "optimally normal".

I'm not sure why that can't be associated with 4, though. Withdrawn type, often shying away from having attention called to faults. They aren't all over-the-top divas, as many 4s will attest.

Where would you put the 6 in all this?


----------

